# Cheap Humidors on eBay



## RJ-Harder (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok...what's the catch? I'm wanting to buy around a 50ct humidor, and I've been checking out eBay. However, some of the prices seem TOO good. There are several large humidors for very cheap. There is a 400ct one for 80 bucks, and that's the buy it now price. What's the catch? It's not even a used humidor...it's brand new.

Is it worth it to buy a humidor off ebay? I'd post the link but I think I need more posts before I can start posting links.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Ryan, Welcome to Puff!! First post and its a question out of the gate. Like anything else on ebay, check into the seller before buying anything. Some people are legit and just want to make a sale, others you wouldnt want to run into in a alley. If it feels too good to be true, it just might be.


----------



## RJ-Harder (Apr 23, 2013)

Well the one I'm looking at is from easy source. They have an 85000 99% feedback rating so that's good... but they say the reason they're able to offer such cheap prices is because there is no middle man...which sounds off to me. Still, 99% of people are happy. Unless of course those 99% of people are happy with shoddy humidors.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

You have a good point. I guess it really comes down to how comfortable you are with the price vs the risk of getting screwed on ebay (it has happened to me once or twice). I dont know the price you are looking to spend on ebay, but Cigars International has a combo for $29 that has:

The Top Shelf Humidor Combo #9 includes:
1 - Cohiba Red Dot Robusto (5" x 49)
1 - Montecristo Classic Churchill (7" x 54)
1 - La Gloria Cubana Churchill (7" x 50)
1 - Macanudo Café Hyde Park (5.5" x 49)
1 - 5 Vegas Gold Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Torano Noventa Santiago Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - CAO Black Gothic Torpedo (6" x 52) 
1 - 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo (6" x 54)
1 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro (6" x 52)
1 - Hoyo Excalibur Epicure (5.25" x 50)
1 - Yukon 40-Capacity Humidor

LINK


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

You can also try Top-Shelf Glass Top Humidor Sampler #2 - Cigars International as it has a similar suggestion and gives you a glass top humidor so you can see your sticks. This is what I started with and am happier than ever. Also, check the shipping price. Some sellers are deceiving and add $200+ as the shipping price so they get their total price they are looking for.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Dude I bought a 400 ct on the bay when I first started gettin into cigars about 5 years ago. I gotta say, it seals good, maintains a perfect 63 rh for me and I have not had a single problem. I paid 45 bucks for mine in 2008. I scored, hopefully you do too.


----------



## RJ-Harder (Apr 23, 2013)

Dang...you got me all excited. Apparently they don't ship to Canada. What kind of place calls themselves Cigars International and then ships only to the USA?


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Scott has a good point too. I have looked at the Havana Footlocker and it goes for ~ 150 on CI and the diablo is ~110 both of those are 200-400ct boxes, but you may be able to score one on ebay for chump change. Definitely check the shipping price like Scott said, since I have seen that issue too!!


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

MY BAD!! I should have looked at the location!! I knew they didnt ship there too... sorry man. I will try to look out for ya, but keep what Scott said in mind too. Ebay isnt evil, but there are some people out there that are.


----------



## BigsmokeJ (May 28, 2012)

If go the ebay route I would stay away from any that are glass tops. Many from ebay are plexi-glass. Looking at what he has for sale the 300ct burlwood humi looks good. Good Luck


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

This is mine, it does have a glass top and brass hinges, like I said....done me right so far


----------

